# Sunburn in January



## DaBair90

This was truly a day to remember. 
9 redfish total, only 1 keeper, the rest were pushin 4 ft. 
Would have loved some slots, but NO complaining here.
My 6 foot 3, 280 lbs. frame does not do these fish justice. Straight BULLS.


----------



## huntinpanic

Nice day there!! Glad to hear cause im coming that way for the weekend! What were u catching them on?


----------



## DaBair90

Thanks. Peeled shrimp.


----------



## WhyMe

I like your Lil Wayne Fishing T-shirt. If you can't fish for them you can always shoot them up Gangsta style.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## DaBair90

Ha it's a fishing shirt for a reason


----------



## GROUPERKING

Nice bunch of reds !


----------



## Chapman5011

Water looks nice and clean. 
I got 9 more days before I get to see it. 

I'd rather catch 4 foot fish any day.


.


----------



## DaBair90

Oh yea we were shocked. Picture perfect.


----------



## sling2ling

probably not the best way to hold a fish in the first pic..


----------



## ThaFish

Definitely none anywhere close to four feet, but some nice fish nonetheless. Just be careful how you hold them man. Not good for them to be handled like that. You're essentially crushing their internals when you hold them vertically.


----------



## Paolo

sling2ling said:


> probably not the best way to hold a fish in the first pic..


Why that? How does it affect them?
I would automatically hold them in a different way, unless the fish are kingfish or tuna or something


----------



## coastie83

Paolo said:


> Why that? How does it affect them?
> I would automatically hold them in a different way, unless the fish are kingfish or tuna or something


 http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/handling-fish-vertically-214193/


----------



## Paolo

coastie83 said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/handling-fish-vertically-214193/


Thanks for the link, but as far as i read out of it, the guy was talking about holding fish by the jaw vertically or even horizontally. I think the fish`s tail should be able to withstand more force then the jaw...we can hang by our feet for hours....

Like I said, I automatically hold them with two hands. I hate grabbing their gills, i assume that really hurts them, and i surely don`t prop their mouth open like old bass fisherman do. Just curious what the bad thing is about holding their tail


----------



## bay slayer

If thats the case every bullred I have ever held is dead then.


----------



## wtbfishin

Paolo said:


> Thanks for the link, but as far as i read out of it, the guy was talking about holding fish by the jaw vertically or even horizontally. I think the fish`s tail should be able to withstand more force then the jaw...we can hang by our feet for hours....
> 
> Like I said, I automatically hold them with two hands. I hate grabbing their gills, i assume that really hurts them, and i surely don`t prop their mouth open like old bass fisherman do. Just curious what the bad thing is about holding their tail


Here is another article on handling those critters if you're interested.
http://www.capmel.com/index.php/art...-holding-big-fish-vertically-a-death-sentence


----------



## wtbfishin

bay slayer said:


> If thats the case every bullred I have ever held is dead then.


 
Well w/a handle like that maybe you're right Lol.


----------



## Paolo

wtbfishin said:


> Here is another article on handling those critters if you're interested.
> http://www.capmel.com/index.php/art...-holding-big-fish-vertically-a-death-sentence


thanks, but that article as well only talks about the boca grip and holding the fish up by his jaw. I`m not saying anyone should be swinging big bull reds by their tail, but i doubt they`ll die because of that, even if it`s not really natural to them. I`ve seen some really cut up fish by sharks or whatever and they never seize to impress me at how well they can handly wounds. So I doubt a bit more pressure or blood in their head while holding them by the tail will really harm them. 
And like in the other article mentioned with throwing fish back. I have heard that for example tuna are actually helped by pushing them back into the water or throwing them streight down into the water as to help them get oxigen in their gills, kinda like reviving a billfish after a fight and pulling him alongside the boat. Not really sure how well the tuna like being torpedoed back into the water, but i could immagine "waking" them up a bit and helping oxigenate the gills


----------



## wtbfishin

vertical is vertical, tail 1st or head 1st! I don't believe you killed the fish either, but I'm sure it is better to give them more support. Nice catch, I've seen a lot worse photos, and I have to admit while I've never held one for a photo like that I've lifted them out of the water by the tail myself only having one hand to use, not wanting to place my reel in the sand or salt water :yes:.

I believe the back and forth motion to revive has been proven to not help oxygenate the fish, but not being an expert (has been drip) I'm only going by what I've read.

So how did you have 2 at the same time was that a double?


----------



## wtbfishin

Sunscreen said:


> He said "The rest were pushing four feet".
> 
> Are you calling the man a liar?


Funny Q for the guy checkin' the head count, either way every fisherman has his own pushin' length, it could of been 2' and still be pushin' 4' who cares? We see the fish right?

Oh and no they are nothing like a Red Snapper


----------



## ThaFish

Sunscreen said:


> He said "The rest were pushing four feet".
> 
> Are you calling the man a liar?


Fishcontrolmybrain, we all missed ya buddy! :thumbup:

Yessir, I am absolutely saying that he wasn't being truthful about the size of those redfish. Pretty obvious. Makes no sense to over-exaggerate the size of fish on a forum where everyone can see. Just my opinion though I suppose, people can do as they wish!


----------



## Geoffrey

Damon the 2 biggest were just over 3 feet. And what kind of jackass feels the need to point out they're no way near 4 foot? Do you take you're fishing so serious that you have to act like you're above exaggerating a fish's size? It's just a bigass fish.


----------



## DaBair90

I say PUSHING 4 ft and all of a sudden i'm tellin moby dick stories. 
As for the safety of all the fish, they all swam away. I may have hurt some feelings though seeing as I landed hooks in their mouths.
It must suck to know everything...thanks for the input!


----------



## spinfactor

Geoffrey said:


> Damon the 2 biggest were just over 3 feet. And what kind of jackass feels the need to point out they're no way near 4 foot? Do you take you're fishing so serious that you have to act like you're above exaggerating a fish's size? It's just a bigass fish.


Oh lord, here we go. Get the popcorn.


----------



## ThaFish

spinfactor said:


> Oh lord, here we go. Get the popcorn.


You get the popcorn & I'll get the beer?

Gotta love people getting butthurt over nothing.


----------



## bay slayer

Until someone swims with a redfish or monitors it for a week strait and proves the fish dies, I will keep holding them the "wrong" way. I dont buy all that garbage.


----------



## WhyMe

Ok.....if one does hang his catch in the air for a Self E picture, does the fish face Sky Up or Ground Down. Which way is Better?
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## JoseMadre

Where did you catch these?


----------



## Reel Justice

*grab the tape*

look like 4' to me lol


----------



## sling2ling

bay slayer said:


> Until someone swims with a redfish or monitors it for a week strait and proves the fish dies, I will keep holding them the "wrong" way. I dont buy all that garbage.


there have been NUMEROUS studies showing that that elongated fish do not cope well with vertical affixation. what you said is ignorant and incorrect...you should consider taking up a new hobby.


----------



## FenderBender

sling2ling said:


> there have been NUMEROUS studies showing that that elongated fish do not cope well with vertical affixation. what you said is ignorant and incorrect...you should consider taking up a new hobby.


You quoted the guy who supported the dolphin being shot with a broadhead... enough said!


----------



## Breeze

Wow! I havent been fishing in a while but the way people are acting I dont think I want to post any pics... The op posted some nice fish he caught. Who cares if they are not quite as big as he said. Congratulations on catching some really nice fish. Guess that if we are going to show fish we need to make sure a tape measure is in the pic. 

Me personally, although I wouldn't mind catching a bull red sometimes I am not going to target them. I like to catch fish to eat. I am sure they are a blast to catch though. But I am not going to criticize those that catch them all the time. Its what they enjoy doing. Shoot I might even join them sometime just for the experience of fighting one of those monsters. 

OP, who cares what the actual length was. Those are some awesome fish! Congrats!


----------



## DaBair90

Thank you sirs!


----------



## ThaFish

bay slayer said:


> Until someone swims with a redfish or monitors it for a week strait and proves the fish dies, I will keep holding them the "wrong" way. I dont buy all that garbage.


After all, ignorance is bliss, isn't it?


----------



## Geoffrey

Enough rubbing salt in wounds. Those fish were held up like that for no more then ten seconds. Theyre bull reds after all they didnt get that size from being weak.


----------



## ThaFish

Geoffrey said:


> Enough rubbing salt in wounds. Those fish were held up like that for no more then ten seconds. Theyre bull reds after all they didnt get that size from being weak.


After all, ignorance REALLY is bliss, isn't it?


----------



## bay slayer

So in that study how many fish floated up to the surface dead


----------



## ThaFish

bay slayer said:


> So in that study how many fish floated up to the surface dead


None. Man I really think you're on to something here. Somebody get this guy a job in conservation.


----------



## JWC130

gotta love PFF


----------



## DaBair90

Had the pleasure of speaking with an FWC (Florida Wildlife Conservation) officer today. He said he hasn't heard of holding a redfish, or any other fish by the tail, to cause any harm to the fish. 

We can all rest a lil easier now...


----------



## ThaFish

DaBair90 said:


> Had the pleasure of speaking with an FWC (Florida Wildlife Conservation) officer today. He said he hasn't heard of holding a redfish, or any other fish by the tail, to cause any harm to the fish.
> 
> We can all rest a lil easier now...


Whew, thank God for that one all-knowing FWC officer clearing up the falsified results from all of those studies. I truly believe I'll be able to get some sleep tonight now. Appreciate the words of wisdom man. Maybe you & that officer could look into writing for Florida Sportsman.


----------



## sling2ling

I have all the respect in the world for FWC, but they are LAW ENFORCEMENT not ichthyologists...


----------



## Mac1528

sling2ling said:


> I have all the respect in the world for FWC, but they are LAW ENFORCEMENT not ichthyologists...


Sure about that? Could be one, but what do I know? I only have a doctorate in retirement and had to look up what an ichthyologist does just to make sure. Hey....did anyone get that popcorn and beer??


----------



## DaBair90

Are they not conservationists? Who do research studies? Either way I feel as if his opinion means more than that of insulting individuals on a local fishing forum.


----------



## sling2ling

DaBair90 said:


> Are they not conservationists? Who do research studies? Either way I feel as if his opinion means more than that of insulting individuals on a local fishing forum.


FWC is a blanket term used to describe the whole organization, FWC officers have little to do with the actual research studies, biologists, ecologists and other scientists who work for the FWC do the actual research, talking with an officer would probably give you little more than the size and seasonal regulations of a species outside of their personal opinions. I am not trying to disrespect or belittle them, but its an entirely different class of people.


----------



## ThaFish

DaBair90 said:


> Are they not conservationists? Who do research studies? Either way I feel as if his opinion means more than that of insulting individuals on a local fishing forum.


Hey, maybe if you keep arguing with people who actually know what they're talking about, your opinions will magically turn to fact. & when I say "people who actually know what they're talking about," I'm not referring to myself. I'm referring to the people who are actually versed on the subject of fish conservation, not an expert in personal opinion such as yourself. 

Seriously man, give it up. There's been many studies done to disprove your personal beliefs about holding large fish vertically. The only thing you're doing by continuing to argue is proving that you're stubborn & incompetent. 

Then again, all I'm doing by being honest is giving more people a reason to dislike me, so who am I to talk, right?


----------



## bay slayer

one time at the pier thier was a bullred which i caught, the hook was burried back in his throat and took a long time to try to remove it so i cut the line and threw him back knowing the hook will rust out. Took pics holding the fish strait up and down. A week later A school of bulls wear hanging around the pier and my buddy caught one. While removing the hook for him i noticed a rusty hook in his throat. It was the same fish I caught a week prior. The hook was so rusty when i grabbed it with pliers it broke into a million pieces. Long story short The fish was alive and healthy after I held it strait up and down a week before.


----------



## ThaFish

bay slayer said:


> one time at the pier thier was a bullred which i caught, the hook was burried back in his throat and took a long time to try to remove it so i cut the line and threw him back knowing the hook will rust out. Took pics holding the fish strait up and down. A week later A school of bulls wear hanging around the pier and my buddy caught one. While removing the hook for him i noticed a rusty hook in his throat. It was the same fish I caught a week prior. The hook was so rusty when i grabbed it with pliers it broke into a million pieces. Long story short The fish was alive and healthy after I held it strait up and down a week before.


You're right. You win buddy.


----------



## Geoffrey

You think the more sarcastic you are the smarter you look and the more ignorant those who disagree with you seem, but in reality it just makes you look like a child. If you want people to respect your opinion, try not to be a smart ass while you're doing it.


----------



## ThaFish

Geoffrey said:


> You think the more sarcastic you are the smarter you look and the more ignorant those who disagree with you seem, but in reality it just makes you look like a child. If you want people to respect your opinion, try not to be a smart ass while you're doing it.


Aww, if only I longed for the ignorant rejects of the forum, which, by the way, are a minority here, to respect my opinion. It's quite obvious that I'm an imbecile who doesn't have any knowledge of the world of fishing. If only I could stop critiquing individuals for unwarranted reasons, then maybe I could be friends with everyone & start learning how to fish.

*Dude, I'm 20 years old & just trying to enjoy college while still incorporating my job (working at a lure company) & my passion (fishing) into the rest of my life. I don't like lying, I don't like when people over-exaggerate with the intention of people believing them, & I don't like people trying to rip other people off. I will never sugar-coat things, I will never deceive anyone, & I will never maliciously lie to someone, for whatever reason it may be. If someone is acting like an idiot, misleading someone, trying to deceive somebody, or doing something unethical or inhumane, I will be the first to say something. Don't like it, don't read my comments or posts. If you do, however, still happen to read my comments or posts, don't complain & cry when I speak my mind to you.*

Now, this is a fishing forum, not a "submit your personal agenda & describe the depths of your personality & opinions" forum. My original comment was relatively positive, aside from telling the OP that his fish were (quite obviously) nowhere near 4' long, as described in his original post. I have nothing else to say, & I'm not going to contribute to feed anymore trolls. Enjoy your night man, tight lines.


----------



## DaBair90

ThaFish said:


> Geoffrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the more sarcastic you are the smarter you look and the more ignorant those who disagree with you seem, but in reality it just makes you look like a child. If you want people to respect your opinion, try not to be a smart ass while you're doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, if only I longed for the ignorant rejects of the forum, which, by the way, are a minority here, to respect my opinion. It's quite obvious that I'm an imbecile who doesn't have any knowledge of the world of fishing. If only I could stop critiquing individuals for unwarranted reasons, then maybe I could be friends with everyone & start learning how to fish.
Click to expand...

I usually enjoy your posts because you seem to be an excellent fisherman, but the way you express feedback makes you seem arrogant and a lil douchey. There are effective forms of sharing your "know it allness" with the rest of us common folk.
You may in fact be a great fisherman, but a good person...you are not.


----------



## Geoffrey

I like how you said this is a fishing forum not for personal agendas and opinions and then in the same post you give me your life story.


----------



## ThaFish

DaBair90 said:


> I usually enjoy your posts because you seem to be an excellent fisherman, but the way you express feedback makes you seem arrogant and a lil douchey. There are effective forms of sharing your "know it allness" with the rest of us common folk.
> You may in fact be a great fisherman, but a good person...you are not.


All sarcasm aside, I really do apologize for upsetting you man. I had no intentions of offending you or demeaning your post. It was a killer post with some nice redfish, as I stated in my original comment. Originally, my only intention was to mention that you should consider holding your prizes differently for photos, that's all. 

Enjoy your night, & tight lines man. Look forward to seeing your future posts, as I always like seeing big redfish caught by fellow anglers.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX

Sunscreen said:


> He said "The rest were pushing four feet".
> 
> Are you calling the man a liar?


"Hey" Luigi here, "just" want to say that that's exactly "what" that man is; a liar. "And" he's holding his four "foot" fish like he has malicious intent "to" kill them.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX

DaBair90 said:


> I usually enjoy your posts because you seem to be an excellent fisherman, but the way you express feedback makes you seem arrogant and a lil douchey. There are effective forms of sharing your "know it allness" with the rest of us common folk.
> You may in fact be a great fisherman, but a good person...you are not.


Toasted...


----------



## a

ThaFish said:


> Aww, if only I longed for the ignorant rejects of the forum, which, by the way, are a minority here, to respect my opinion. It's quite obvious that I'm an imbecile who doesn't have any knowledge of the world of fishing. If only I could stop critiquing individuals for unwarranted reasons, then maybe I could be friends with everyone & start learning how to fish.
> 
> *Dude, I'm 20 years old & just trying to enjoy college while still incorporating my job (working at a lure company) & my passion (fishing) into the rest of my life. I don't like lying, I don't like when people over-exaggerate with the intention of people believing them, & I don't like people trying to rip other people off. I will never sugar-coat things, I will never deceive anyone, & I will never maliciously lie to someone, for whatever reason it may be. If someone is acting like an idiot, misleading someone, trying to deceive somebody, or doing something unethical or inhumane, I will be the first to say something. Don't like it, don't read my comments or posts. If you do, however, still happen to read my comments or posts, don't complain & cry when I speak my mind to you.*
> 
> Now, this is a fishing forum, not a "submit your personal agenda & describe the depths of your personality & opinions" forum. My original comment was relatively positive, aside from telling the OP that his fish were (quite obviously) nowhere near 4' long, as described in his original post. I have nothing else to say, & I'm not going to contribute to feeding anymore trolls. Enjoy your night man, tight lines.



All this from the guy with the biggest hands on the forum....your photos are sweet tho....lol:whistling:


----------



## spinfactor

Man, that popcorn was good.


----------



## ThaFish

a said:


> All this from the guy with the biggest hands on the forum....your photos are sweet tho....lol:whistling:


Haha, alright, granted. BUT, I always put the actual sizes of all the fish I catch as well. 

Glad you like the pictures though man. My friends & I are big on getting cool photos.


----------

